# Cheap set of 14" alloys



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a cheap set of 14" 5 spoke revolutions with tyres (vauxhall stud pattern & offset) in the for sale section, would rather let them go locally due to price of carriage, so here we are:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49080

Thx for looking

Pete


----------

